
Why JavaScript development is crazy - afreak
http://www.planningforaliens.com/blog/2016/04/11/why-js-development-is-crazy/
======
spankalee
Web components do a lot to alleviate this problem. You get a basic reusable
component model in the browser with no framework, and without requiring first
jumping into the world of npm/bower.

The vanilla JS example is barely longer with web components, and will be much
easier to understand once it gets even mildly interesting:

    
    
        <html>
          <head>
            <script>
              class HelloWorld extends HTMLElement {
                constructor() {
                  this.attachShadow().innerHTML = '<h1>"Hello, world!"</h1>';
                }
              }
              customElements.defineElement('hello-world', HelloWorld);
            </script>
          </head>
          <body>
            <hello-world></hello-world>
          </body>
        </html>

------
type0
Besides overengineered apps, problem is that people start learning frameworks
and libraries instead of learning how javascript itself works. They are so
excited by the new tool/toy that they fail to realize that the same thing can
be achieved in much simpler and more efficient way.

~~~
Trufa
Serious question, do you write JS code professionally? I mean, the more you
know about JS the better, I agree, but writing plain is a daunting task, and
your bound to get a lot of things wrong.

It's not a well defined language with one authoritative guide like many
others, the ecosystem is pretty crazy.

Example of a raw JS ajax call: [http://code.tutsplus.com/articles/how-to-make-
ajax-requests-...](http://code.tutsplus.com/articles/how-to-make-ajax-
requests-with-raw-javascript--net-4855)

Have you tried doing dom manipulations that is consistent across all browsers?

This is what you would have to do every time you need to select a class:

[http://stackoverflow.com/a/3808886/463065](http://stackoverflow.com/a/3808886/463065)

I agree that most devs should know more about JS than blindly rely on every
tool, but still, right now, tools are driving web development speed to new
standards.

~~~
type0
> do you write JS code professionally?

I'm not.

> the ecosystem is pretty crazy.

I agree. I guess my point is, people should treat js with more respect, it is
a powerful language after all. The lack of standards for sure makes it
difficult to learn for beginners like me.

